# Looking for firewood??



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRBN...re=related

1945 Trackcrew destroys Rails!!!

Manfred


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Manfred; 

I once read a short story about that device. The English translation for its name was "Track Wolf." As the German armies retreated, they tried to rip up the tracks behind them, hoping to slow the Allies' progress. Don't know whether it was very effective. Truck convoys and freight by air seemed to fill in effectively until the tracks were repaired. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------

